# Trip to Zoo lots of photos



## waterboy (Sep 19, 2012)

Here are alot of pics from

my trip to Wildlife World Zoo.


----------



## wellington (Sep 19, 2012)

Only three pics showed up and two of them are the same


----------



## waterboy (Sep 19, 2012)

phone battery getting mo

[att








[attachement=28833]=28825] more to come


----------



## kanalomele (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah! Looks like a great trip! Thanks for the pics keep em coming


----------



## waterboy (Sep 22, 2012)

the pic of that giant snapper is a 298 lb one. Enjoy pics everyone sorry for wait


----------



## wellington (Sep 22, 2012)

Great pics. Except their rats being eaten., thanks for sharing, must have been a great time.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice of you to take all of these pictures and to share them with us. This way I get to sorta visit a lot of zoos and never spend any money!


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for the pics !!!
it looks to be a great zoo


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome animals thanks for sharing!


----------



## waterboy (Sep 24, 2012)

No prob and it is a great zoo, one of my favorites because they do breeding programs for a lot of rare or endangered animals and they just started work on a new 50 acre area.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Is this the one in AZ on Northern? It's pretty close to my house. I haven't been there in probably 2 years and I usually try to avoid the reptile building (cause of the big snake with nothing between me and him...even though he never moves). Now that I have my torts and LOVE them so much I will probably spend a little more time in there!

Really great pics!


----------



## safari_lass1 (Sep 27, 2012)

waterboy said:


> Here are alot of pics from my trip to Wildlife World Zoo.



The owner of this place has been my mentor for the past year. He is the kindest, most charitable man I know.

Love his place!!!


----------



## waterboy (Sep 27, 2012)

yes it is the zoo in AZ northern. safari maybe you can talk to owner for me and get me a behind the scenes tour, i would love that.I will be going back to the area again the first week of Nov. If their is any chance please pm me.


----------

